# First boudoir shoot. Tell me what you think.



## Kbarredo

Ok so this is my first ever boudoir shoot. Mostly one directional lighting. tell me what you think. Sorry about the distracting sheets. She forgot to change before I came over. There are more but I dont want to download them all.


----------



## Vtec44

On number 1, the angle and lens distortion changed the proportion of her upper body, which in tern shorten her legs.  She doesn't look relaxed mostly due to the position of her left arm.  I would frame it a bit tighter.  I think you got too much of the bottom of the sofa.

On number 2, both of her arms are stretched out.  I would change them a bit, put one hand resting on her chest and the other under her head or something.  The cropping is right at the joints, probably not a good idea.

On both, vignette is a bit strong so it's distracting to me but I guess that's personal preference.  She didn't make eye contact with the camera in either one.  That's also personal preference.  For portrait, I prefer my subject to communicate with the viewers by making eye contact, expressing emotions through different facial expressions and body language.


----------



## WesternGuy

Other than the things mentioned by Vtec44, my question is "where's the boudoir?"  This looks more like a living room and it was not what I expected to see when I opened this thread up.  For the first one, I suggest that the last place you want to pose someone is on a leather(?) couch that has a high reflectivity (maybe it's not leather, but it sure is reflective) as the flash back tends to grab the viewer's eye and it is a distraction from the main subject. In keeping with the theme of distractions, you are quite right - the sheets in the second one are just that - a distraction.

Boudoir "shots" are supposed to be sexy and intriguing - they are mood shots, supposedly to create feelings for the intended viewer. There is no "mood"in these shots at all - no sense of glamour or feeling - maybe the colour would work better.  My 0.02¢ FWIW.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## DiskoJoe

Have any where she looks at the camera? Both of these would have been better had she been looking into the lens.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Her head looks like as big as a watermelon.  You used too wide of a lens.

Where have you been?


----------



## Kbarredo

Yes I actually do but I havent edited them yet. As for her head, unfortunately thats actually how big it is. She likes her hair that way and Im not sure why. Thanks for the tips guys. So what I gather is more eye contact, more emotion and different lense zoom. Westernguy I thought the leather would look sexy but I guess the reflection is too distracting. I think its actually pleather not sure either.
Once again thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Derrel

Schwettylens said:


> Her head looks like as big as a watermelon.  You used too wide of a lens.
> 
> Where have you been?



Schwety,Schweety,Schwetty--your first phrase is terrible. It needs a comma!!! As in: "Her head looks like, as big as a watermelon."

I agree--the distortion from the short focal length lens makes her head look very oddly-shaped...


----------



## Kbarredo

her head is oddly shaped. Its her hair style. Too much back combing. Im not a hairdresser though so I couldnt say anything.


----------



## Big Mike

Dude, her head may be oddly shaped....but listen to people when they tell you that by using such a short focal length (21mm) and being so close, you are adding distortion.  

You could have zoomed in (and stepped back), you could have moved to your right, so that you weren't closer to her head & torso, than the rest of her.

Another indicator....look at the size of her hand, and compare that to the size of her foot.


----------



## Derrel

Kbarredo said:


> her head is oddly shaped. Its her hair style. Too much back combing. Im not a hairdresser though so I couldnt say anything.



Well, you've got tact on your side, k-b. Looking closely at the distortion in the size/spatial relationships that a wide-angle lens causes, and being able to "see" that distortion, is one of the trickiest things in learning how to utilize a wide lens at close ranges...one thing that would have eliminated the head size thing is to have moved the camera over to the right about five steps...THAT would have elongated her legs, and evened out the couch's size and shape...it's a very commonly-used way to emphasize the length of a model's legs...

She would also look good positioned on her side, with her head resting on her hand, and her elbow supporting the arms and hand...you know what I mean...  Overall, not too bad on the first shot. The second image...ehhh...that pose never has appealed to me...it just does not compute...it's not engaging, it's not sexy, not alluring...doesn't matter if it's Miranda Kerr or Candace Swanopell or Cindy Crawford or Jessica Alba sprawled out...that pose has always seemed like what is called a throwaway, to me at least.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Well on a positive note, no glare exists on her glasses as a result of your strobes.


----------



## Kbarredo

Ok so zoom in a bit more next time and get a different angle. Sorry I was using equipment I wasnt used to (I borrowed the models lens) 18-108mm. Im used to shooting a 55-200mm but as you guys can remember that was stolen. I totally get your guys point her hand is way bigger than her feet. Quite funny actually. Luckily I did this for free.


----------



## megan330

WesternGuy said:


> Other than the things mentioned by Vtec44, my question is "where's the boudoir?"  This looks more like a living room and it was not what I expected to see when I opened this thread up.  For the first one, I suggest that the last place you want to pose someone is on a leather(?) couch that has a high reflectivity (maybe it's not leather, but it sure is reflective) as the flash back tends to grab the viewer's eye and it is a distraction from the main subject. In keeping with the theme of distractions, you are quite right - the sheets in the second one are just that - a distraction.
> 
> Boudoir "shots" are supposed to be sexy and intriguing - they are mood shots, supposedly to create feelings for the intended viewer. There is no "mood"in these shots at all - no sense of glamour or feeling - maybe the colour would work better.  My 0.02¢ FWIW.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> WesternGuy


I agree with this^^

Ok, I'm totally a newbie to photography, but I've done some modeling and just wanted to comment on this post to see if you were open to criticism about the actual boudoir/prop/posing aspect of these pictures rather than just the photography (since I am most definitely not qualified to offer advice on that  ) ??? It may help in the future if you plan on doing more boudoir to have input on those things. But since I'm super new here and just a lurker I wanted to make sure that was ok to do before I just posted it and pissed people off or something


----------



## Dillard

megan330 said:


> I wanted to make sure that was ok to do before I just posted it and pissed people off or something



Trust me...that never has stopped anyone here. haha


----------



## megan330

Dillard said:


> megan330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make sure that was ok to do before I just posted it and pissed people off or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me...that never has stopped anyone here. haha
Click to expand...


lol, yeah looking through some posts that seems to be the case.

Well.... here's my input on the pictures. Before I get started I want to say that I don't want any of this to come off rude. Just looking at this from a woman's perspective and knowing how I would like to look in boudoir photos. Strictly talking about modeling and props since I don't know much about actual photography. I will say that I like your choice of black and white. Always a nice choice with pale skin and dark hair .

First  pic. Leather is not always sexy, especially when it's a big,  fluffy, squishy couch that looks like it belongs in some guy's basement  man-cave. I think it would've been sexy if it was a sleek, modern  leather sofa or chaise, but the big, fluffy couch kind of kills it for me. Next, and this is commenting more on her choice  of wardrobe (maybe next  time you do a boudoir shoot you can make suggestions?) the bra part of  her top doesn't fit. She needs a smaller size, or better yet a corset.  The top highlights her flat-chestedness instead of making her look like a  goddess (all boudoir shoots should result in women feeling like  goddesses  ). You may not have any control over what they choose to  wear BUT if they choose to wear something that doesn't fit like that,  poses where they are leaning back or laying down are only going to make  it worse. Last, but not least, one thing I LOATHE is being able to see  the seams  at the toes of somebody's stockings or tights *shudders*. Maybe it's  just me but it gives me the creeps, lol. She should be wearing pumps or  no  stockings, or at the very least pull the seams to the back of the toes  so that they're not visible. That was literally the first detail about this photo that I noticed.

Second pic. I hate her necklace. It just doesn't  go with the whole shoot. I also don't like the printed cotton sheets/comforter, they look cheap. I think the best sheet option for boudoir are crisp white or something pretty that has texture to it. The biggest issue I have is the pose. Flat on your back with your arms  up is probably the single most unflattering pose a woman can do. There's  a reason breast exams are done in this pose (yes, I just said that, lol). It  totally flattens your breasts. See how the bra cups of the top look  even more empty than before in this (that weird grey space just inside  the cups). Plus armpits and the squishy side of your arm  are not the hottest things to accentuate. I think putting a woman into  an unflattering pose makes her less comfortable/confident and therefore  is less likely to model well.


----------



## ahijada

Big Mike said:


> Dude, her head may be oddly shaped....but listen to people when they tell you that by using such a short focal length (21mm) and being so close, you are adding distortion.
> 
> You could have zoomed in (and stepped back), you could have moved to your right, so that you weren't closer to her head & torso, than the rest of her.
> 
> Another indicator....look at the size of her hand, and compare that to the size of her foot.



Noob question here. I'm trying to learn how to examine others' photos so that I learn by observing as well.... How did you manage to find the focal length he used on the first photo, etc? I'm only asking because I had posted a photo of mines and someone had replied with a similiar response like yours above.


----------



## Kbarredo

ahijada said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, her head may be oddly shaped....but listen to people when they tell you that by using such a short focal length (21mm) and being so close, you are adding distortion.
> 
> You could have zoomed in (and stepped back), you could have moved to your right, so that you weren't closer to her head & torso, than the rest of her.
> 
> Another indicator....look at the size of her hand, and compare that to the size of her foot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noob question here. I'm trying to learn how to examine others' photos so that I learn by observing as well.... How did you manage to find the focal length he used on the first photo, etc? I'm only asking because I had posted a photo of mines and someone had replied with a similiar response like yours above.
Click to expand...

there is a program you can download that tells you the details of the picture. From what type of camera, focal length, aperture, and shutterspeed.


----------



## Kbarredo

megan330 said:


> Dillard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megan330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make sure that was ok to do before I just posted it and pissed people off or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me...that never has stopped anyone here. haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, yeah looking through some posts that seems to be the case.
> 
> Well.... here's my input on the pictures. Before I get started I want to say that I don't want any of this to come off rude. Just looking at this from a woman's perspective and knowing how I would like to look in boudoir photos. Strictly talking about modeling and props since I don't know much about actual photography. I will say that I like your choice of black and white. Always a nice choice with pale skin and dark hair .
> 
> First  pic. Leather is not always sexy, especially when it's a big,  fluffy, squishy couch that looks like it belongs in some guy's basement  man-cave. I think it would've been sexy if it was a sleek, modern  leather sofa or chaise, but the big, fluffy couch kind of kills it for me. Next, and this is commenting more on her choice  of wardrobe (maybe next  time you do a boudoir shoot you can make suggestions?) the bra part of  her top doesn't fit. She needs a smaller size, or better yet a corset.  The top highlights her flat-chestedness instead of making her look like a  goddess (all boudoir shoots should result in women feeling like  goddesses  ). You may not have any control over what they choose to  wear BUT if they choose to wear something that doesn't fit like that,  poses where they are leaning back or laying down are only going to make  it worse. Last, but not least, one thing I LOATHE is being able to see  the seams  at the toes of somebody's stockings or tights *shudders*. Maybe it's  just me but it gives me the creeps, lol. She should be wearing pumps or  no  stockings, or at the very least pull the seams to the back of the toes  so that they're not visible. That was literally the first detail about this photo that I noticed.
> 
> Second pic. I hate her necklace. It just doesn't  go with the whole shoot. I also don't like the printed cotton sheets/comforter, they look cheap. I think the best sheet option for boudoir are crisp white or something pretty that has texture to it. The biggest issue I have is the pose. Flat on your back with your arms  up is probably the single most unflattering pose a woman can do. There's  a reason breast exams are done in this pose (yes, I just said that, lol). It  totally flattens your breasts. See how the bra cups of the top look  even more empty than before in this (that weird grey space just inside  the cups). Plus armpits and the squishy side of your arm  are not the hottest things to accentuate. I think putting a woman into  an unflattering pose makes her less comfortable/confident and therefore  is less likely to model well.
Click to expand...

 Thank you very much. It was very informative and helpful. I will be sure to remember that next time. You think the sheets are distracting now, you should see what they were like before I turned it black and white, FRIGGIN RAINBOW.
Believe me I wish I had any say on what she was wearing. But I'm just a guy and my fashion sense is jeans and shirt. I really cant wait to do my second boudoir shoot though. Ill be more prepared next time.


----------



## kevinkt

There's not really anything sexy about the first photo. It seems slightly distorted and she's kind of in a stiff looking position.

Second photo is much better except for the distracting (and ugly) sheets.


----------



## DiskoJoe

You going to post any more pics or some edits? This cant be the best of the bunch.


----------



## megan330

Kbarredo said:


> Thank you very much. It was very informative and helpful. I will be sure to remember that next time. You think the sheets are distracting now, you should see what they were like before I turned it black and white, FRIGGIN RAINBOW.
> Believe me I wish I had any say on what she was wearing. But I'm just a guy and my fashion sense is jeans and shirt. I really cant wait to do my second boudoir shoot though. Ill be more prepared next time.



Oh your welcome, I'm glad you found it helpful. I figured judging by your avi that you were a guy so I naturally wouldn't expect you to know these things without having to learn them. Oh and I also wanted to say, if you're in a situation like that where you have to use their existing bedding and it's ugly like that, flip it over (assuming it's a comforter). More often than not, the reverse side of printed comforters are solid. That could help it be less distracting if you're faced with that issue :thumbup:.


----------



## ahijada

Kbarredo said:


> ahijada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, her head may be oddly shaped....but listen to people when they tell you that by using such a short focal length (21mm) and being so close, you are adding distortion.
> 
> You could have zoomed in (and stepped back), you could have moved to your right, so that you weren't closer to her head & torso, than the rest of her.
> 
> Another indicator....look at the size of her hand, and compare that to the size of her foot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't notice I can see the information in LR! Thank you so much!
> 
> Noob question here. I'm trying to learn how to examine others' photos so that I learn by observing as well.... How did you manage to find the focal length he used on the first photo, etc? I'm only asking because I had posted a photo of mines and someone had replied with a similiar response like yours above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is a program you can download that tells you the details of the picture. From what type of camera, focal length, aperture, and shutterspeed.
Click to expand...


I viewed the picture in Adobe LR. I didn't even know that the information was available through LR when the photo wasn't mine! Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## Kbarredo

DiskoJoe said:


> You going to post any more pics or some edits? This cant be the best of the bunch.


 Lolno I just havent edited all of them yet.


----------



## KmH

ahijada said:


> How did you manage to find the focal length he used on the first photo, etc? I'm only asking because I had posted a photo of mines and someone had replied with a similiar response like yours above.


It's known as EXIF metadata and it is added by a digital camea to each photo the camera makes.

Some editing and image saving processes strip the EXIF info. I use Opanda and can right click on most photos to look at the EXIF data.

Flickr sucks, because it blocks the EXIF info and, you have to go to Flickr to see the EXIF info.

www.opanda.com

www.photome.de


----------



## Kbarredo

Here are some more. How much do you guys think is a sufficient amount of photos. I took 50 including test shots. In the colored ones I used a red gel. I like it but I hope she will.
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

She just does not have that what do you call it....je ne sais quoi. So what do you do then? 

#1 of the second set is her best pose. See if you can lighten the sofa a bit so she stands out from it a bit more...You can see the bit of tightness in her muscles and to me that adds something that the other shots lack.

I think if she had taken taken her glasses off and got off the couch and the bed it would have been better, she looks like she is watching TV. 

I think that you might consider the use of DOF more to your advantage for example in the #2 of your second set....


----------



## MTVision

Kbarredo said:
			
		

> Here are some more. How much do you guys think is a sufficient amount of photos. I took 50 including test shots. In the colored ones I used a red gel. I like it but I hope she will.
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.



I like the 1st one in the 2nd set of pictures. The 3rd would be a cool shot but she looks weird - I don't know if it's distortion or just her huge hair throwing me off but her lower body looks tiny compared to torso and head.


----------



## Robin Usagani

lol.. You werent kidding about the hair.  But really, the lens was still too wide.  I would say this session was an epic fail.


----------



## jowensphoto

Schwettylens said:


> lol.. You werent kidding about the hair.  But really, the lens was still too wide.



lol my EXACT thoughts upon scrolling down to #3.


----------



## Pau1

If you wait about 5 years and take them again they might come out better.


----------



## thereyougo!

Pau1 said:


> If you wait about 5 years and take them again they might come out better.



? Far too oblique a comment.  Do make sense!  What is your point exactly?


----------



## rexbobcat

I like #2 of the second set it her elbow wasn't cut off and her mouth was a closed. It looks kind of like she's biting her lip or something.


----------



## Kbarredo

Schwettylens said:


> lol.. You werent kidding about the hair.  But really, the lens was still too wide.  I would say this session was an epic fail.


 I know right? Her hair is huge and with all the crazy hair styles nowadays I didnt want to say anything. I think I should have shot in a bigger place. In all her shots I was only 5ft away so I had to zoom all the way out. You know what this is after I made her hair smaller.


----------



## Kbarredo

rexbobcat said:


> I like #2 of the second set it her elbow wasn't cut off and her mouth was a closed. It looks kind of like she's biting her lip or something.


 She is biting her lip


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Kbarredo said:
			
		

> I know right? Her hair is huge and with all the crazy hair styles nowadays I didnt want to say anything. I think I should have shot in a bigger place. In all her shots I was only 5ft away so I had to zoom all the way out. You know what this is after I made her hair smaller.



If anything I would have gotten closer. She is too far away.


----------



## Kbarredo

GeorgieGirl said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? Her hair is huge and with all the crazy hair styles nowadays I didnt want to say anything. I think I should have shot in a bigger place. In all her shots I was only 5ft away so I had to zoom all the way out. You know what this is after I made her hair smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything I would have gotten closer. She is too far away.
Click to expand...

 Then I would have had to zoom all the way out to 18mm just to fit her body.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I think that the full body shots are more like a snapshot. I think you could have angled her, shot her close up at a behind from angle and had her folded/up at the knees or waist/posed to fit the frame and with some DOF to fade the body parts that  aren't equally important to the shot as say the face and the eyes. 

Take a look at Rub's work to get the idea of what she does that works well for poses and composition.


----------



## Kbarredo

GeorgieGirl said:


> I think that the full body shots are more like a snapshot. I think you could have angled her, shot her close up at a behind from angle and had her folded/up at the knees or waist/posed to fit the frame and with some DOF to fade the body parts that  aren't equally important to the shot as say the face and the eyes.
> 
> Take a look at Rub's work to get the idea of what she does that works well for poses and composition.


 Will do, whats her name rub?


----------



## Robin Usagani

yeah man.. no need to put everything in the frame all the time.  Kinda like car photography.. you see the wheel, the knob, the emblem etc.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Kbarredo said:
			
		

> Will do, whats her name rub?



Yes. Rub.


----------



## Kbarredo

I see what you mean. She is very good. Next time I will try some of her techniques. Does she shoot from a studio.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Kbarredo said:
			
		

> I see what you mean. She is very good. Next time I will try some of her techniques. Does she shoot from a studio.



I've read recently that she rents houses to shoot in.


----------



## Kbarredo

GeorgieGirl said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean. She is very good. Next time I will try some of her techniques. Does she shoot from a studio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read recently that she rents houses to shoot in.
Click to expand...

 I think the biggest flaw of my shoot was that I didnt do any research. I never saw the her house until 5 mins before the shoot. Dumb move on my part.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Kbarredo said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean. She is very good. Next time I will try some of her techniques. Does she shoot from a studio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read recently that she rents houses to shoot in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the biggest flaw of my shoot was that I didnt do any research. I never saw the her house until 5 mins before the shoot. Dumb move on my part.
Click to expand...


It can only get better from here.:thumbup:


----------



## paigew

Wow, her hair really is big and poofy! I also do not much like any of the poses (sorry). She did not look very sexy in them...I'm thinking she wasn't to comfortable. Is she a friend of yours? Seems like she just didn't/couldn't 'let loose'.


----------



## Kbarredo

paigew said:


> Wow, her hair really is big and poofy! I also do not much like any of the poses (sorry). She did not look very sexy in them...I'm thinking she wasn't to comfortable. Is she a friend of yours? Seems like she just didn't/couldn't 'let loose'.


 Yeah she is a friend and ex girlfriend. Ever since Ive known her she was very stiff.


----------



## paigew

Kbarredo said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, her hair really is big and poofy! I also do not much like any of the poses (sorry). She did not look very sexy in them...I'm thinking she wasn't to comfortable. Is she a friend of yours? Seems like she just didn't/couldn't 'let loose'.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah she is a friend and ex girlfriend. Ever since Ive known her she was very stiff.
Click to expand...


next time give the girl some wine before you start haha


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Kbarredo said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, her hair really is big and poofy! I also do not much like any of the poses (sorry). She did not look very sexy in them...I'm thinking she wasn't to comfortable. Is she a friend of yours? Seems like she just didn't/couldn't 'let loose'.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah she is a friend and ex girlfriend. Ever since Ive known her she was very stiff.
Click to expand...


You know what... Still Waters run Deep. If she is a friend, try it again with her in photos.eacesign:


----------



## JMorris271

DiskoJoe said:


> You going to post any more pics or some edits? This cant be the best of the bunch.


That was a worthless comment DJ.


----------



## Kbarredo

GeorgieGirl said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, her hair really is big and poofy! I also do not much like any of the poses (sorry). She did not look very sexy in them...I'm thinking she wasn't to comfortable. Is she a friend of yours? Seems like she just didn't/couldn't 'let loose'.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah she is a friend and ex girlfriend. Ever since Ive known her she was very stiff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what... Still Waters run Deep. If she is a friend, try it again with her in photos.eacesign:
Click to expand...

 Im not quite sure what you mean. If its a joke I dont get it.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

No Joke at all, in fact a positive turn about of events! Drilling down, since she is someone you know, she seems very reserved in the photos and holding back. (Still Waters Run Deep) Since you know her you can bring her out of her shell in a new shoot. I didn't know you knew her and thought that might have been why she didn't connect in the shoot. Turns out neither of you ought to feel awkward around one another so a redo seems like a win-win for both of you.


----------



## Kbarredo

GeorgieGirl said:


> No Joke at all, in fact a positive turn about of events! Drilling down, since she is someone you know, she seems very reserved in the photos and holding back. (Still Waters Run Deep) Since you know her you can bring her out of her shell in a new shoot. I didn't know you knew her and thought that might have been why she didn't connect in the shoot. Turns out neither of you ought to feel awkward around one another so a redo seems like a win-win for both of you.


 Yeah Im totally relaxed around her. Unfortunately though I cannot say the same thing about her. She had alot of confidence issues in high school (when we were going out).
I was hoping this shoot would bring out her inner model. I hope she sees what I saw in her in these photos.


----------



## chuasam

Kbarredo said:


> Believe me I wish I had any say on what she was wearing. But I'm just a guy and my fashion sense is jeans and shirt. I really cant wait to do my second boudoir shoot though. Ill be more prepared next time.


Use Instagram


----------



## DiskoJoe

Kbarredo said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, her hair really is big and poofy! I also do not much like any of the poses (sorry). She did not look very sexy in them...I'm thinking she wasn't to comfortable. Is she a friend of yours? Seems like she just didn't/couldn't 'let loose'.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah she is a friend and ex girlfriend. Ever since Ive known her she was very stiff.
Click to expand...


See this is the problem, she was stiff and you were not, lol. Honestly this is missing that steamy air of sex. You should have started out with glasses on, hair up, fully clothed and then shed stuff from there starting with the glasses. Or maybe these just are not the good shots from the set. One of the two.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Kbarredo said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Joke at all, in fact a positive turn about of events! Drilling down, since she is someone you know, she seems very reserved in the photos and holding back. (Still Waters Run Deep) Since you know her you can bring her out of her shell in a new shoot. I didn't know you knew her and thought that might have been why she didn't connect in the shoot. Turns out neither of you ought to feel awkward around one another so a redo seems like a win-win for both of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Im totally relaxed around her. Unfortunately though I cannot say the same thing about her. She had alot of confidence issues in high school (when we were going out).
> I was hoping this shoot would bring out her inner model. I hope she sees what I saw in her in these photos.
Click to expand...


Next time give her some drinks first. Something to really get out some of the inhibitions. bad mind set = bad pictures.


----------

